# ECO owners ONLY-What have you replaced your OEM Goodyears with ???



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

What Brand, Model, & Size?
How did it affect your MPG, handling, ride noise, driving in snow & rain?
What price did you pay mounted-OTD?

I need some input for when it's time to do mine.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On have 12000 miles so far on my 2012. My dealer has a program where I get up to 2 free sets for having all my service done there. 2 problems with that dealer is far away from my house and who knows how much service will end up costing but I bet it will end up being the same tires as factory(I am sure they will determine when I need tires) so I don't know.:huh:


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Given what LRR Eco tires cost, that would turn out being a really worthwhile deal depending on how far the dealer is. Have you checked it those tires on TireRack?


Patman said:


> On have 12000 miles so far on my 2012. My dealer has a program where I get up to 2 free sets for having all my service done there. 2 problems with that dealer is far away from my house and who knows how much service will end up costing but I bet it will end up being the same tires as factory(I am sure they will determine when I need tires) so I don't know.:huh:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Michelin Primacy MXV 4
Only have 4k on them.

Prob only a 1-2 mpg drop but city numbers are the same. I'm still higher than EPA which that's all I care about lol.
No snow yet. Ill get back to this in November/December.

Only gripe I have is the Max Psi is 6 pounds lower than OEM.

No noise complaints 
Comfort level is good (even with higher psi levels)



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I replaced my oem goodyear fuel max tires at 85k miles with 3/32 tread depth remaining. I was completely satisfied with the goodyear fuel max tires I decided to purchase another set. 

MPG has remained in the 50's, ride quality is smooth and comfortable. As far as road noise its to be expected as with any tire making contact with the road at high speeds. 

I believed I paid $ 550 at discount tire.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I replaced my oem goodyear fuel max tires at 85k miles with 3/32 tread depth remaining. I was completely satisfied with the goodyear fuel max tires I decided to purchase another set.
> 
> MPG has remained in the 50's, ride quality is smooth and comfortable. As far as road noise its to be expected as with any tire making contact with the road at high speeds.
> 
> I believed I paid $ 550 at discount tire.


And that's out the door with install?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

At 41000 miles and almost down to the wear bars I replaced my Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires, which I could've pushed to 50000 miles, with Michelin Defenders. I kept the stock 215/55/17 size tire. I typically get between 46 and 47 miles per gallon and my MPG has not suffered because of the tire change. I run my tires at 40 psi. My tires were $185/tire with a $70.00 rebate in the form of a debit card by mail after the rebate forms filled out and a copy of the bill was submitted with it. With four tires mounted for free and balanced plus an alignment my total bill came to $969.00 minus $70.00 rebate. Also lifetime free tire rotation every 10000 miles.
I should also add that the price of a 94V rated tire which is the one that I bought is $185 per tire which is rated up to 149mph. Had I gone with the 94T rated tire the price per tire would have been substantially lower at $130 per tire and they are rated up to 115 mph. I went for the overkill.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> And that's out the door with install?


Installed and out the door. Currently they are $ 122.50 per after a $ 30 rebate. After tax and an additional $10 per for lifetime rotate and balance I paid $ 550 which I recognize as a great deal for a quality tire. I recieved the new stems free for being a friend and longtime customer. I refused the $ 45 dollar tire disposal fee the idea being I would save a tire for a full size spare.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Installed and out the door. Currently they are $ 122.50 per after a $ 30 rebate. After tax and an additional $10 per for lifetime rotate and balance I paid $ 550 which I recognize as a great deal for a quality tire. I recieved the new stems free for being a friend and longtime customer. I refused the $ 45 dollar tire disposal fee the idea being I would save a tire for a full size spare.


Wow that's not bad at all! When I checked the price out the door a few weeks ago it was like 750. I'll double check. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

$127.00 a tire were im located.
Tire Details - Discount Tire

Select a Store - Discount Tire

But I will only buy the tires since I have access to one of the best tire balance machines around. And I don't trust anyone working on my car but me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

More OEM FuelMaxes, lol. I paid $485 installed for my set. That included a $40 rebate and a roadforce balance. If I had skipped the roadforce balance, it would have been cheaper. The tires were purchased online and installed at a local shop I trust. They were the cheapest option at the time by $200 or so. Next time I might choose something like the Continental EC DWS or PureContact since my commute has changed, and with it the need for max-fuel-economy tires has lessened. 

Mine had about 50,000 miles and 4/32" tread left when they got replaced. They were starting to get a little squirrely on wet pavement. Dry grip was great, though. 

If you have the ability to, wait until tires are on sale and purchase ahead of time. Like anything else, buying when you need them will make them expensive.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Alright I was off a bit, but that's quite a bit more than 550. I can always opt out for the extras.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

First picture didn't go through. Here we go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I went with Nitto Motivo's in a 235/50/17. They are a little wider, stickier and heavier but I only lost about 3/4 MPG average with them over 9000 miles. They are a little noisier than I had hoped for but not bad for a performance tire. They are hands down night and day better in the rain than the fuel max's, i won't be using them in the snow so you are on your own there. I got them for around $130 a tire if memory serves and mount and balanced them myself. generally expect a mount, balance and alignment to be around $150.00 on top of tire cost. Over all very pleased with them. Not the best tire I have ever owned but light years ahead of the OEM good years and a steal at what they sell for.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I dislike Goodyear tires in general, but the fuelmaxes that came on my '12 Eco are a fine tire in all conditions I encounter. I will replace them with the same when the time comes. They currently have 40,000ish miles on them and look like they should last a good while longer. I saw pictures of a '14 Eco and they look like they have a different tire. Anybody know what it is?


----------

